# All jokes aside...this really does exist



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

http://www.everything2.com/index.pl?node=Stewed Dog

 
Anyone here actually knowingly tasted this type meat before? I'm curious as to the texture...and what the taste most closely mimics. Seriously.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

I know that when I was in Vietnam, I ate dog, but didn't know it at the time. I also had monkey, cat, and who knows what else. When I found out I had eaten dog, the only taste I can remember was when it came right back up


----------

